# Squirrel Hunting 101



## Pellet_Targeter

Totally new at hunting here. But here I go.

1. What camo, if any should I wear?

2. No scents right?

3. I have my powerline pellet/bb rifle. I have a squirrel 100 yards away. I stalk it and get up to 30 yards away. Would my shot kill it or take it down to finish it off? I target with flat nosed, but if I hunt it'd be with hollow points.

4. How good is their vision? Color *related to #1*

5. What's the best spot to take down a squirrel? Tree? Ground?


----------



## the_rookie

this is my subject first question is what is the gun? what caliber? feet per secand? and if its at least 177 caliber and over 800 fps in 177 you should be fine

a little camo

no scents squirrels aernt that good at sniffing

extreme vision, not sure about seing color


----------



## DeerHunter22

You dont need to wear camo, or at least I dont. And if your 30 Yrds away you could take the shot if you have a heavy enough pellet but you need to get a head shot that far away with a pellet gun. But you shouldent have to take a shot that far away because you wouldve been able to get a lot closer, sevrel times while I wasent hunting I would see a squirrel and just for fun try to see how close I could get without scarying it and almost every time I was able to get whithin at LEAST 5-10 yrds. You just gotta make sure you only walk while there chewin on a acorn or just scurrin around for food and freeze if they stop and look at you and within a couple of seconds theyll resume what they were doing. But if I were you Id get a .22 Lr. or a .22 Mag. for squirrels, if you put a scope on a .22 Mag. you could easly kill a squirrel at a 100 Yrds. But a pellet gun is fine if thats what you want to use. 
And I shoot them wether there in a tree or on the ground.


----------



## BIG BEN

If you're fast whenyou get closer run to the squirell and squeak with your lips he'll peak at you and you shoot. Any bb gun will kill a squirell, the first shot will stun them keep shooting until they fall. If they are still alive be careful they can bite like a 90 pound dog  Just grab thier tail and hit thier spinne against the tree trunk. Kill em all :sniper:


----------



## RM422

i shoot squirrels all the time with my 530fps .22 pellet gun. and i'm killing them from 90-100 feet. and no bb guns will not kill a squirrel. only a pellet gun will. i have tried killing a squirrel with a bb gun and the bb's just bounce off. bb guns are made for plinking not pest control. your powerline should do fine. my pellet gun goes straight through and out the other side of Mr. Squirrel when i hit him through the chest. i bagged 14 squirrels in 2004 with my pellet gun. 30 yards is probably too close and you may even get over penetration which can result in the squirrel running away. that has happened to me lots of times.


----------



## BIG BEN

I bag to differ- When my cousin would babby sit me we went out with the red ryder and on one day shot 9 squirells, a bb gun will not instantly kill them but if you hit them right they will be stuned and the second bb brings them down. I'm not saying this is the most ethical way to kill them BUT if a bb gun is all you have use it. I personnally just usea .22 with a scope, the same i use for **** hunting.


----------



## RM422

really a red ryder. i didn't know they could take out a squirrel. the pellet gun i use is the RM422 which is .22. thats one i said goes straight through.


----------



## BIG BEN

Yes a red ryder, we were shooting big gray squirells. I revisited the little gun this year wehen a flying squirell got in the house, this is the second flying squirell that's been in our house. But they never got out


----------



## RM422

those red squirrels are very pesky. one got into my sparrow nest box back in the summer time. and after he met my RM422 his sparrow killing days were over lol.


----------



## RM422

I forgot to mention .Nice shootin' Tex! lol.


----------



## BIG BEN

:beer: I hate red squirells they scare everything away from the bird feeder, i shot 9 with a .410 in the summer, just because they scared all the gray away from my feeder. My feeder is my indicator when the squirells come to feed i go hunting. Don't worry i never hunt around my feeder i hunt about a mile away from my house.


----------



## RM422

this summer i'm going to shoot every red squirrel i see. i only shot 1 last summer because i didn't realize at first how bad they are. but i aslo got 13 black and grey squirrels.


----------



## BIG BEN

:sniper: Take em out


----------



## the_rookie

:sniper: I secand that


----------



## deer seeker 12

Pellet_Targeter said:


> Totally new at hunting here. But here I go.
> 
> 1. What camo, if any should I wear?
> 
> 2. No scents right?
> 
> 3. I have my powerline pellet/bb rifle. I have a squirrel 100 yards away. I stalk it and get up to 30 yards away. Would my shot kill it or take it down to finish it off? I target with flat nosed, but if I hunt it'd be with hollow points.
> 
> 4. How good is their vision? Color *related to #1*
> 
> 5. What's the best spot to take down a squirrel? Tree? Ground?[/quote wear camo pants and sit down where you can see a pine tree (where pine cones comefrom.) and use 20 gauge.


----------



## deer seeker 12

:-? squirrels may seem nice but if you touch one you will know they are not


----------



## deer seeker 12

use camo pants or just regular clothes are fine. sit down by a pine cone tree be real quiet. look up in trees for branches moving and listen. :bop:
you need to use a 22 pellet, 4-10, 28guage,20guage,16 or12guage. bring (pheasent loads). :sniper: :sniper: :beer:  uke: :******: :roll: :wink:  (WARNING IT MAY KICK A LITTLE HARDER!!!!!)


----------



## weasle414

1. No camo is just fine. I go out in blue jeans and a flanel(sp?) shirt all the time and it doesn't make any bit of difference to them.

2. No scents, it's nice to have reasurance with right wind direction, but in the past three days I've had 2 squirrels come right up and sit on a log a foot and a half down wind from me while I've been deer hunting from the ground without cover scent.

3. It'd probably just take it down and you'd have to finish it off. I hate to say it, but pellet guns aren't as effective and don't generally kill things as good as a real rifle. That's just my oppinion and if anyone wants to argue, fine, just no throwing hissy fits over it ok?

4. Answered in numero uno.

5. I don't like to shoot them from trees. It's still a shot that I would take in a lot of cases, but mostly I try to get them from the ground. It's safer and that way you don't end up getting a dead squirrel hung up in a branch or one crawling into a hole in the tree and dying in there.


----------



## deer seeker 12

well shooting up in trees is safer because the bullte will go up if you shoot it on the ground it could hit people or houses. but about the rifle is a lot more powerful but you should use a shotgun for squirrel hunting. why waist a $20 case of 10 30-06 bullets when you can get 100 20,12 gauge shells for $20 4-10 shells are expensive :eyeroll: :evil: :lol:   :x


----------



## coyote_buster

deer seeker 12 said:


> well shooting up in trees is safer because the bullte will go up if you shoot it on the ground it could hit people or houses. (  :x


Yeah I suppose when you shoot in the air the bullet never comes down huh! JK If you have no choice but to use a gun that is too small you should find a new sport. Or atleast just shoot target.


----------



## GamoSnypier

RM422 said:


> i shoot squirrels all the time with my 530fps .22 pellet gun. and i'm killing them from 90-100 feet. and no bb guns will not kill a squirrel. only a pellet gun will. i have tried killing a squirrel with a bb gun and the bb's just bounce off. bb guns are made for plinking not pest control. your powerline should do fine. my pellet gun goes straight through and out the other side of Mr. Squirrel when i hit him through the chest. i bagged 14 squirrels in 2004 with my pellet gun. 30 yards is probably too close and you may even get over penetration which can result in the squirrel running away. that has happened to me lots of times.


bs i kill bunches with daisys cheap bb guns but ya pellet guns r better 4 the job


----------



## ishootstuff

I use gamo tamahawks with a pump master that only shoots like 700 ft per secont. Anyway my friend has the same stuff and killed a squirell from like 15 yards away.[/img]


----------



## bmxfire37

crosman pointed, or hollow point


----------



## 308

I use a 458winchestur mag I hear if ya wound one they'll come at ya like a rabid pitbull :lol:


----------



## redsuit09

shotgun = overkill. although i have never gone squirrel hunting...

in MN do you need a license to shoot on your own property?? by te way im 14.. so i dont think i need one


----------



## bmxfire37

not sure...our season starts tomm!!!


----------



## AnamArtin

Pellet_Targeter said:


> Totally new at hunting here. But here I go.
> 
> 1. What camo, if any should I wear?
> 
> 2. No scents right?
> 
> 3. I have my powerline pellet/bb rifle. I have a squirrel 100 yards away. I stalk it and get up to 30 yards away. Would my shot kill it or take it down to finish it off? I target with flat nosed, but if I hunt it'd be with hollow points.
> 
> 4. How good is their vision? Color *related to #1*
> 
> 5. What's the best spot to take down a squirrel? Tree? Ground?


these are good points in squirrel hunting.. i can apply this - :beer: thanks

_________________________
Where to buy taser gun to stun someone..


----------



## flaniganhunter16

I have a baby desert eagle co2 bb gun would that kill a squirrel? Please tell me it will because me and my dad just bought it but haven't had a chance to kill anything because its raining here


----------



## spentwings

flaniganhunter16 said:


> I have a baby desert eagle co2 bb gun would that kill a squirrel? Please tell me it will because me and my dad just bought it but haven't had a chance to kill anything because its raining here


Sorry to tell you that it's no good for squirrel.  Pain and suffering is all it'll accomplish.
If you had it in .177 caliber and limited yourself to very close head shots,,,then maybe but still doubtful.
Depending on your age, you and the squirrel would be much better off if you had at least a youth size pellet rifle that shoots .177
pellets close to 600 fps,,but again limiting yourself to fairly close (10-12 yds) head shots.
This would be ideal http://www.pyramydair.com/p/rws-schutze-air-rifle.shtml
But with ten pumps you could do the same with this,,, using the pellets instead of bb's http://www.pyramydair.com/p/daisy-880-m ... ifle.shtml
Best of luck!


----------



## Gunfire

When a squirrel is bugging me I just go out their with my Crosman C11 air pistol, 1 bullet would make it die slowly and painfully so i just put about 3 bullets into it, does the job well, then I cook it and give it to the dog


----------



## Hunterdude

i used a .177 750 fps pellet gun on a gray squirrel hit it in the butt it broke both iof its back lages but did not kill it. .177 does not have enough knock down power, a .22 pellet gun will work better even if its low fps. hope this helps :beer: :sniper:


----------



## Jig Master

This is how I hunt squirrels; I wear full camo, use a call, use a rifle rest and a rimfire rifle. I don't use scents. I have hunted them with .22 caliber pellet rifles and also shotguns. DO NOT TAKE SKY LINE SHOTS at squirrels in trees, when using a rimfire rifle. What is this fascination with wounding squirrels with bb guns? Do those who do this take pride in torchering game animals? Imagine if a deer hunter wrote the same thing about stunning the deer with the first shot, then finishing it off with another three shots with some inadequate weapon? If you know the BB gun isn't totally adequate, then why use it in the first place?


----------



## spentwings

Jig Master said:


> This is how I hunt squirrels; I wear full camo, use a call, use a rifle rest and a rimfire rifle. I don't use scents. I have hunted them with .22 caliber pellet rifles and also shotguns. DO NOT TAKE SKY LINE SHOTS at squirrels in trees, when using a rimfire rifle. What is this fascination with wounding squirrels with bb guns? Do those who do this take pride in torchering game animals? Imagine if a deer hunter wrote the same thing about stunning the deer with the first shot, then finishing it off with another three shots with some inadequate weapon? If you know the BB gun isn't totally adequate, then why use it in the first place?


Jig,,,I'd take both of the previous posters with a grain of salt.
One's probably a troll and the other :eyeroll: .
And in retrospect,,,I probably got sucked in by the poster I responded to.
Internet dog turds are what I call them and I've stepped on a few.


----------

